# B13 VS B15 -which is faster?



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Just wondering, has anybody raced an 92-94 SER vs a new one, and what were the results. Judging by E-bay, b-13 ser's still command a high price, while newer ones seem to be losing value relatively quickly. Sorry if this a repeat thread, but I have never seen this question asked. I was curious if I should bid on a B13, or look into a new SER when the time comes to replace my beloved E.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The New SE-R is going to lose value quickly as is any new car......once it becomes as old as the beloved B13's..the value will start to level out..the longevity of the Spec's and new SE-R's is yet to be seen. Bid on what you will but remember one thing come time to bid..How much more will you spend on the B15 vs. the B13 and would that have gone farther if you'd have bought the B13 and spent what was left on engine mods to kick the crap out of your B15..


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I personally don't like the B15 at all. The B13 has all the goodies that went away with the B14 and up cars, which are:

1) Light weight
2) IRS
3) Seats

Those things make me love the B13, so much so that I'm shopping around for another B13 SE-R. The B14 and B15 aren't anywhere near the list of cars I would like to replace my wounded B13 with. The motor, the interior, OBD-I system etc, all make me want only this particular ride.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

92sentra said:


> Just wondering, has anybody raced an 92-94 SER vs a new one,


I once raced the new SE-R's with my 92' SE-R in a 1/8 mile at the track. At the time, i had an exhaust, hot shot headers and intake, short shifter, stage 1 clutch master. When we got to the end of the track, the guy pulled up next to me and asked if my ride was a turbo. At the time it wasn't, and the guy had nothing else to say except for- "nice ride." 
Not sure if that answers your question really, cause the driver of the new SE-R might have sucked at driving.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i personally like the b15 it comes with alot that people would eventually be putting in a car just that it already has it ......considering you buy the top of the line out of both .....nice seats , good stereo system , powerfull motor, and nice wheels..... of course it has its down sides to.


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Harris said:


> I personally don't like the B15 at all. The B13 has all the goodies that went away with the B14 and up cars, which are:
> 
> 1) Light weight
> 2) IRS
> ...


Yeah, the B13's are definitely lighter, but have 140hp (stock, per specs) while the B15 ser's have 175. I really hate the new seats , though. I also prefer the older style, but wondered if it would be worth putting $ into a 12 year old car, considering rust problems and possible having a harder time getting parts. I could not find any article or story about racing/comparing stock b13 ser's vs b15 ser's. The have done it with Mustangs , 'vettes, and the like, but I was just curious. I also think the b13 was the first of its kind, a low cost speedster, which most people didn't know about until much later, while all car companies are coming out with a similiar car now. (see thread about the Neon SRT4). Can any b13 homies set up a race like this?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

SE-R owner said:


> I once raced the new SE-R's with my 92' SE-R. At the time, i had an exhaust, hot shot headers and intake, short shifter, stage 1 clutch master. When we got to the next light, the guy pulled up next to me and asked if my ride was a turbo. At the time it wasn't, and the guy had nothing else to say except for- "nice ride."
> Not sure if that answers your question really, cause the driver of the new SE-R might have sucked at driving.



ibtl

consider insurance.Im not sure about 14 or 15 but the B13 I guess is classified as a family sedan.Although there is more aftermarket support for the 14 and 15.Oh what am I saying get the car thats gonna sell for the same amount you bought it and dont have to worry about chipping paint and stuff.Get a B13.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

danifilth said:


> ibtl
> 
> consider insurance.Im not sure about 14 or 15 but the B13 I guess is classified as a family sedan.Although there is more aftermarket support for the 14 and 15.Oh what am I saying get the car thats gonna sell for the same amount you bought it and dont have to worry about chipping paint and stuff.Get a B13.


I dunno about that. The B13 SE-R is tagged as a 'hot item' by insurers. It's not a GSR, but it was a good deal more than my B14 SE-R for the same coverage. 

The B15 SE-R should be faster from stock. It's just newer. Bottom line. It also has nice goodies, and you will not have to worry about old this and that. It depends how hands-on you are with your rides. Also it's not getting any easier to find classics, but spec's will be a different story. 

If I was in the market, I'd go for a few other things over a spec. Probably a Cooper S. I am never selling my classic though.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

SE-R owner, edit your post or I will have to close this thread because you just violated forum rules by posting about street racing.


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Harris said:


> SE-R owner, edit your post or I will have to close this thread because you just violated forum rules by posting about street racing.


Sorry, SER Owner, didn't mean to cause a problem, was just curious!


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> I dunno about that. The B13 SE-R is tagged as a 'hot item' by insurers. It's not a GSR, but it was a good deal more than my B14 SE-R for the same coverage.
> 
> The B15 SE-R should be faster from stock. It's just newer. Bottom line. It also has nice goodies, and you will not have to worry about old this and that. It depends how hands-on you are with your rides. Also it's not getting any easier to find classics, but spec's will be a different story.
> 
> If I was in the market, I'd go for a few other things over a spec. Probably a Cooper S. I am never selling my classic though.


I will probably keep searching for the b13, but I will stick with Nissan either way. I like the lower price, and the reliability is second to none. I usually drive cars till they die, and my b13 shows no signs of slowing down. Just want a bit more power, hence the original reason for the thread.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

92sentra said:


> Sorry, SER Owner, didn't mean to cause a problem, was just curious!


That's okay- not your mistake, that was all me. i guess i was posting like i would be telling the story. Well, it's edited now- sorry about that.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Save yourself some hassle and buy the nicest B14 you can find. If I wrecked my car and had to find another SE-R It'd probably be a b14. I've always liked the B13 better but if I couldn't find a super clean, well maintained, babied and low mileage B13, B14 it'd be. If I was in the market for something as new as a B15 I'd get a P11 instead, at least those look cool.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

B13's are getting harder and harder to fine. I love my b13 SE-R. Lightweight, IRS, seats, many engine upgrades. I believe the b13 would win, lightweight body. my 2 cents worth.


----------



## rlsanchez1 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Sr20de V.s. Qr25de*

I have both a 2002 nissan spec v and a 92 nissan se-r. They both have there pros and cons, I personaly think the 92 is the best choice because before i bought the 92 I raced one with my Spec v and lost. There are endless possibilitys with the 92, the 02 is nice but I dont think nissan was thinking durability only performance. My spec v remids me of a honda with an engine swap, just a big motor in a small body. The sr20de is one of the best engines I have ever built up in my life, its durable and packs a SERious punch. take the sr20 over the qr25 it will last longer, I already went through 1 qr25.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

P11 is such a good vehicle and gets no love. B14 is good too, and there's still quite a few clean ones. 

I haven't raced my SE-R yet, but I certainly believe it is faster than a spec even one with a few bolt ons. At least up to like 120. I have seen a lot of guys with A/E on specs only manage like 15.3. I know my SE-R has at least a few tenths on that in current form.

Not gonna poop on the QR, but I've made my choice.


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

rlsanchez1 said:


> I have both a 2002 nissan spec v and a 92 nissan se-r. They both have there pros and cons, I personaly think the 92 is the best choice because before i bought the 92 I raced one with my Spec v and lost. There are endless possibilitys with the 92, the 02 is nice but I dont think nissan was thinking durability only performance. My spec v remids me of a honda with an engine swap, just a big motor in a small body. The sr20de is one of the best engines I have ever built up in my life, its durable and packs a SERious punch. take the sr20 over the qr25 it will last longer, I already went through 1 qr25.


Thanks, I think my question was finally answered. Now to find a b-13 ser in nice shape....


----------

